# 8 ft Single Pin Fluorescent Fixtures Sockets Burning Up



## Vision49 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

Was doing some unrelated repair work at a machine shop last week and the shop manager showed me a few 8 ft single pin fluorescent fixtures where one of the sockets were burning up. He told that their previous electrician had replaced the sockets but the same thing is happing again. 
Would anyone know why this is happening and what can be done to fix the problem ?


Thanks in advance for any help on this subject.
Mike


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Vision49 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was doing some unrelated repair work at a machine shop last week and the shop manager showed me a few 8 ft single pin fluorescent fixtures where one of the sockets were burning up. He told that their previous electrician had replaced the sockets but the same thing is happing again.
> Would anyone know why this is happening and what can be done to fix the problem ?
> ...


If the lamps are not fully seated in the sockets then they will arc and melt.

So make sure they're nice and tight.


----------



## Vision49 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Black Dog,
Not sure if the lamp were seated tight, but that might explain the cause. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> If the lamps are not fully seated in the sockets then they will arc and melt.
> 
> So make sure they're nice and tight.


Probably the metal mounting plate has moved back a bit, allowing the lamp to sit loosely.
Make sure the plate is as tight as possible and the sockets are level and snug in the bracket. If the fixtures are old enough, the sockets may even be held in place with bolts, so check them.
Also check to make sure the wires are secure in the socket. loose wires can cause early burn out.


----------



## Vision49 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Wcord,

Good advice : ) 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Replace them, they are waaay outdated anyway. EPCO make a pretty decent kit.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Replace them, they are waaay outdated anyway. EPCO make a pretty decent kit.


This ^^^^

Replacement could be the best answer. Check with your local POCO. They may give you rebates for replacement with a higher efficiency type of lighting.

Pete


----------



## Vision49 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi sbrn33 and Pete,

Good advice. I now have some good answers as to way the sockets have burned up and a few good solutions. Thanks for all your help everyone.

Mike


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

They will seriously be happier with F32T8 tandems.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> They will seriously be happier with F32T8 tandems.


T-5 HO tandems are the way to go...:thumbup:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Update them with T5s! The local poco hear is offering rebates that cover most the job. Might work out the same where you are. Its an easy sell when The out of pocket is pretty low. Machine shops and auto shops are easy sells here as most are poorly lit and fixtures are way outdated.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> T-5 HO tandems are the way to go...:thumbup:


I agree but then you need to change the whole fixture.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Only piece of advice I've found to add is when doing lighting maintenance, put dates inside the fixtures. Customers with a lot of lights will always have a few with problems, they get it in their head that it's always _the same _lights each time. Putting dates when stuff was repaired can save you an argument or point out an actual repeating problem.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We see burn ups on the single pins when there are tube guards in use.


----------

